# IDAHO Z ENTHUSIAST WANTED



## sourZ32 (Jan 20, 2016)

I am currently in the market for a twin turbo 300zx to replace my n/a. I found one that is quite appealing to me, but there is one major problem. She is located in Shelley, Idaho while I am in San Jose, California. Basically I am looking for somebody near the car that is willing to check it out for me to make sure it is in good condition. I am willing to compensate you for your time if needed. It is being sold out of a dealership called Mark's Auto Sales. The ad claims it has 87k miles and is "fully built". Here is a link to the ad: https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/13107620
Thanks guys.


----------

